# AEW is a flop.. Because they didn't exceed expectations.



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Sure they are making some decent money... But why is this shit not more popular? Why aren't they making a wrestling boom ar at the very least... Why aren't them creating buzz and making wrestling cool again? They had all the fucking tools needed to do so. WWE? They should be eating them right now, they have no excuses.

-Billionaire ownership willing to invest a shit load of money on it's a project.

-A pretty solid Network to work with (TNT)

-Freedom, unlike WWE they are not chained to some trash sponsors or an ultra PC environment that would force them to micromanage their product.

-A great timeline.. Shit basically came during a time everybody was pissed about wrestling, with WWE popularity being at all time time low, great fucking time to take over and deliver to fans that were starving for some great wrestling show, but nah.

-TV 14... For the glory of fucking god, this is the biggest advantage over WWE, their show is ultra familiy friendly, ultra fucking cringe at times, extremely childish and all because they are PG rating. AEW can do a lot of things WWE can't, they can be edgy, they can be dirty, they can be fucking crazy and do things wrestling fans are thirsty off.

A few years ago, many fans like myself were dreaming to have a company like this around, we would have to believe it was going to be the wrestling saviour, the one that was to run over WWE and make wrestling cool again.. But it was all the fucking opposite, they are even less cool than WWE, fucking trash as glorified Indy company with a big budget, fuck Tony Khan.

*We do not hate it because we are pro WWE, all the opposite... We hate it because it's even worse than WWE and it's disappointing, sum they white knight fans can't understand.*


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Moderators you can lock this thread at anytime.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WWE spent 15 years killing off the vast majority of the fanbase. It will take consistent good programming over a long period to reverse that. They have been making major strides in doing that, especially recently.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Soul Rex said:


> We hate it because it's even worse than WWE


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think it's unfair to call them a flop. The success is bought, but they've done a good job of creating themselves at least a solid core fan base. They haven't created a boom and taking the world by storm with "real wrestling" like some more optimistic people were thinking. But they aren't close to death like some more pessimistic people would've hoped.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for that OP, I'll now stop enjoying AEW and Dynamite in light of your views.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Blaze2k2 said:


> Moderators you can lock this thread at anytime.


Nah let it stay open, plenty of WWE sucks threads are allowed to thrive


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Soul Rex said:


> Sure they are making some decent money... But why is this shit not more popular? Why aren't they making a wrestling boom ar at the very least... Why aren't them creating buzz and making wrestling cool again? They had all the fucking tools needed to do so. WWE? They should be eating them right now, they have no excuses.
> 
> -Billionaire ownership willing to invest a shit load of money on it's a project.
> 
> ...


lmao another horrible take. AEW has existed for 3 years from scratch no legacy no nothing and managed to go from a set fan base of 700-800k to a fan base of 1M in 3 years. Your expecting shit to go back to the 90s and it will never be that. Another thing too what is your definition of creating a buzz because literally almowt every mainstream media outlet has covered AEW at some point literally the same ones that cover WWE i.e (Forbes, Complex Sports, ESPN). Nobody is saying AEW is perfect as the product has its flaws but the pros clearly out weigh the cons in that aspect.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Soul Rex said:


> Sure they are making some decent money... But why is this shit not more popular? Why aren't they making a wrestling boom ar at the very least... Why aren't them creating buzz and making wrestling cool again? They had all the fucking tools needed to do so. WWE? They should be eating them right now, they have no excuses.
> 
> -Billionaire ownership willing to invest a shit load of money on it's a project.
> 
> ...


Also a lot of you guys think bookers and promoters can just create a boom period like its a fucking plant or some shit. Its only been a handful of boom periods in the history of wrestling it takes circumstances and events to organically let that happen.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

1. Freedom is bullshit. There is no freedom on national TV. You are under the thumb of the network, advertisers and the promoters himself. Nobody that was in WWE is playing a vastly different character in AEW. 

2. WWE popularity is massively underestimated by the IWC for years. OP they are NOWHERE near lowest point in popularity, nowhere near.

3. TV-14 means jackshit. WWE was tv-14 in 2002-04 doing far more car crash tv than during attitude era and their business fell through the floor. TNA was tv-14 for a decade on national tv


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

WCW had the whole NWA linage to ride off of and a built in fanbase from JCP and GCW of 30 years before they even were created. Ya really act like Turner created WCW out of thin air with no prior lineage or legacy like an AEW in 88 and they were in nWo nitro era by91/92 its unrealistic


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well that's it. AEW is a flop I guess. Time to end Dynamite and Rampage, shut everything down, release the whole roster so that they will be jobless and go back to only having WWEs shows as a major wrestling product on TV to watch.

In all seriousness, these types of threads pop up every week. At this point why even bother? Just watch what you like or move on.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> WWE spent 15 years killing off the vast majority of the fanbase. It will take consistent good programming over a long period to reverse that. They have been making major strides in doing that, especially recently.


And AEW is looking like they are on course to bring these fans back? They are driving them away even more lmao.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> And AEW is looking like they are on course to bring these fans back? They are driving them away even more lmao.


They were for awhile, but hopefully have turned the corner now with actual stars being featured vs 50% clowns. We will see where they go from here.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

They haven't changed the landscape of wrestling like many would have hoped - so if that is a flop then so be it. They are putting on far more entertaining shows than the fed has in years, people are just not willing to watch. Happens all the time in pop culture.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

DaveRA said:


> They haven't changed the landscape of wrestling like many would have hoped - so if that is a flop then so be it. They are putting on far more entertaining shows than the fed has in years, people are just not willing to watch. Happens all the time in pop culture.


Tell me with a serious face this shitty ass product is made to bring in the pop culture, or that at least has the minimal intention of it, because it doesn't look like it, not even a little bit.

You like what you like it's fine, but AEW fans should stop being delusional and accept what they like is not popular and isn't suppose to be popular.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I can watch Dynamite and not want to kill myself so it can't be worse than RAW


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AEW is far from a flop but it's nowhere near as good as people make it out to be. They do plenty of good stuff but along with that they out out plenty of crap that just makes you want to turn off the TV. I usually have times where I'll watch it for like 2 weeks then give up because it hasn't changed much and just go back to watching highlights. 

AEW don't give you a reason to tune in every week, you can go weeks without watching and you haven't missed a single thing. The week to week booking is still their weakest point. Even looking at their three marquee signings a while back. CM Punk just feels like a regular guy now, he doesn't have that special aura anymore, Adam Cole is the 4th most important member of The Elite and sits behind The Young Bucks and Kenny Omega in the pecking order, and while Bryan Danielson has had a fairly good run they're just putting him in random matches without a storyline to them. Let's not forget wasting a signing on a charisma vacuum like Bobby Fish. Actually Bobby Fish is a perfect analogy for Adam Cole right now: 

Adam Cole went from being the top guy in a faction to being the Bobby Fish of The Elite.

They're not terrible but AEW has so much to work on if they ever want to be a consistently good show, they're quite a long way off.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Soul Rex said:


> Tell me with a serious face this shitty ass product is made to bring in the pop culture, or that at least has the minimal intention of it, because it doesn't look like it, not even a little bit.
> 
> You like what you like it's fine, but AEW fans should stop being delusional and accept what they like is not popular and isn't suppose to be popular.


Are you guys really ready to face today's pop culture?
Because I think you guys hold a lot of self-assumed pro wrestling truths about what the youth enjoys that hasn't been a thing in at least 30 years.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Thomazbr said:


> Are you guys really ready to face today's pop culture?
> Because I think you guys hold a lot of self-assumed pro wrestling truths about what the youth enjoys that hasn't been a thing in at least 30 years.
> 
> View attachment 110819
> ...


That shit ain't pop culture... And what the fuck do you have against Demon Slayer.. Lol So random.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Soul Rex said:


> Tell me with a serious face this shitty ass product is made to bring in the pop culture, or that at least has the minimal intention of it, because it doesn't look like it, not even a little bit.
> 
> You like what you like it's fine, but AEW fans should stop being delusional and accept what they like is not popular and isn't suppose to be popular.


didn't i just say it was essentially a flop - hence not popular ... People dont want to watch. Doesnt mean it isnt great


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

demon slayer and genshin impact > AEW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW needs to focus on their bigger named talent. They put too much emphasis on too many uninteresting-lower-tier guys, giving them way too long TV time and in essence they end up hurting and de-valuing their bigger names like that. Perception is everything. WWE as bad as they are at least give their top names the national spotlight. You rarely see a lower tier guy on WWE tv get a chance to out-shine their top guys, or give them too much in ring competition, thus making them look weaker.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

is this the thread where the one thing that bothers me specifically about AEW is the one thing that coincidentally gets AEW from 1 million viewers to 6 million viewers?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Some people really shouldn't be allowed to have internet the op is a shining example of that


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Soul Rex said:


> That shit ain't pop culture... And what the fuck do you have against Demon Slayer.. Lol So random.


dude this is DEFINITIVELY pop culture


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Some people really shouldn't be allowed to have internet the op is a shining example of that


Elaborate?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If anything other than bringing back the viewership and pop culture we saw during the Attitude Era is considered a flop, then yes it's a flop. But to have any sort of expectation that high is complete lunacy and absolutely delusional. 

They're definitely riding a great hot streak, have put together a ton of great shows and are as firmly behind WWE as any promotion has been since WCW, while providing a true alternative for just about every wrestler. This plus a million average viewership I would call a success so far.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Raw, Smackdown, Dynamite and Rampage make me miss WCW Thunder in 2000.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Most recently signing Bryan and Punk was massive, the shows responded in kind. They had that big NY show and the big Chicago show to debut Punk. The future is looking bright with the likes of Miro, Black, MJF, Darby, Hangman and a few more set to be the future. There are less and less flippity floppity matches now due to increase in varied signings which is a great thing. Their last PPV was arguably the best show of the year.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nah let it stay open, plenty of WWE sucks threads are allowed to thrive


TBF, those threads shouldn't stay open either. The guy who made this thread has admitted to not even watching AEW at all. This is a blatant troll thread for the sake of trolling. There is being pessimistic and then there trying to get a rise for the sake of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> TBF, those threads shouldn't stay open either. The guy who made this thread has admitted to not even watching AEW at all. This is a blatant troll thread for the sake of trolling. There is being pessimistic and then there trying to get a rise for the sake of it.


AEW section will be fine. Folk will either agree or disagree, the tone is disagree so it got shut down with no need for crying to a mod


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> AEW section will be fine. Folk will either agree or disagree, the tone is disagree so it got shut down with no need for crying to a mod


That's fine. If they want to keep it open than no worries. I wouldn't, but I am only one person. It is still fair to call this thread what it is. The OP is arguing in bad faith.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> That's fine. If they want to keep it open than no worries. I wouldn't, but I am only one person. It is still fair to call this thread what it is. The OP is arguing in bad faith.


It's a forum, tons of that will be had on all sides


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

One day y'all are really gonna learn to get the fuck over the 90's and understand that that boom period is not something that can just be duplicated given how all of that came together. If it was able to be done it would've been done already. AEW wasn't gonna bring in some new period of wrestling where y'all can finally talk about wrestling in public and anyone who really believed that was(and still is)delusional as all hell and setting themselves up for disappointment.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> If anything other than bringing back the viewership and pop culture we saw during the Attitude Era is considered a flop, then yes it's a flop. But to have any sort of expectation that high is complete lunacy and absolutely delusional.
> 
> They're definitely riding a great hot streak, have put together a ton of great shows and are as firmly behind WWE as any promotion has been since WCW, while providing a true alternative for just about every wrestler. This plus a million average viewership I would call a success so far.




what people dont seem to get and especially these big stock holder video game companies and wwe is how things were in the attitude era is exactly how pop culture is now. go to Instagram and its just 10 times worse than anything the attitude era was and thats how people are. its how people have always been and we're just so much more extreme. the difference is we now have a platform for a small percent of people that dont contribute that continue to tear standards down. dave chappelle drama is a simple perfect example of this. a small percent of warriors that decided they are offended by a fucking comedian doing his job by offending you tried to cancel him. Guess what he was the top 5 watched netflix that month and 99 percent of people that saw it all thought it was brilliant and netflix people dont give a fuck about the cry babies and kept the video up.

women are 10 times more sexual objects these days than they ever were in the past. the difference is they know how to capitlize on it themselves and take charge and make money themselves. people are 10 times more weird and strange than we ever have before. 


these big companies that pretend this is not true continue to drive its fan base away well people that dont give a fuck just gain the support more.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

filling 5k to 10k arenas weekly for a secondary wrestling company and ranking in the top 5 on the night each week, but considered a flop

if you want it any bigger it’ll have to get a spot off cable and onto Fox or another one of the major channels

The world is too niche for ‘booms’ though - Squid Game is considered a ‘boom’ at the moment / and I know at least 20 people I can ask ‘do you know what squid games are?’ - and they would not have a clue

the sooner you lads realise the world has changed from the last time this happened and the last time wrestling was ‘cool’ - the better

but i guess this is just spitting in the wind, so i dunno… have fun


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

shandcraig said:


> what people dont seem to get and especially these big stock holder video game companies and wwe is how things were in the attitude era is exactly how pop culture is now. go to Instagram and its just 10 times worse than anything the attitude era was and thats how people are. its how people have always been and we're just so much more extreme. the difference is we now have a platform for a small percent of people that dont contribute that continue to tear standards down. dave chappelle drama is a simple perfect example of this. a small percent of warriors that decided they are offended by a fucking comedian doing his job by offending you tried to cancel him. Guess what he was the top 5 watched netflix that month and 99 percent of people that saw it all thought it was brilliant and netflix people dont give a fuck about the cry babies and kept the video up.
> 
> women are 10 times more sexual objects these days than they ever were in the past. the difference is they know how to capitlize on it themselves and take charge and make money themselves. people are 10 times more weird and strange than we ever have before.
> 
> ...


If this were true Dead or Alive would be a massive success.
But it isn't.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

"We" people should have given up by now tbh. Clearly you're still watching it so they are doing something right.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll leave this open cause cases can be made either way. But they have appeared to have turned a corner now that crowds are back, as two sheds said

It's important to acknowledge that @Soul Rex it you are just hating because your bored and just want to cause a mark war then I'm going to close it.

I hate bad faith bullshit but I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Look, AEW will never be WWE and WWE will never be AEW. They're not an "apples to apples" comparison as you seem to suggest here. WWE is an institution with a long history. Yes, they may have fallen off in viewership, acceptance and popularity, but it's still the biggest "wrestling thing" out there.

Did anyone ever believe that Sony would beat Nintendo in the videogame market? What about Microsoft beating Sony and Nintendo when they launched X-Box 360? These things don't happen in a day, a week, a month, or a year. It took years of planning, effort, collaboration, acceptance, innovation and giving videogame fans something better than the other two to make that happen. Just as AEW is trying to do in the wrestling market. Sure, Microsoft may have given back the videogame crown to Sony, but Microsoft is still around and I think they'll be just fine.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't watch AEW regularly. I have seen a few clips and maybe a handful of episodes since they began and to me they just scream an indy promotion. I desperately want an edgier more adult alternative to WWE, but AEW doesn't hit the bullseye. Its always choregraphed spot fests, small guys and a grimey TNA feel I get from their shows.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Soul Rex said:


> Sure they are making some decent money... But why is this shit not more popular? Why aren't they making a wrestling boom ar at the very least... Why aren't them creating buzz and making wrestling cool again? They had all the fucking tools needed to do so. WWE? They should be eating them right now, they have no excuses.
> 
> A few years ago, many fans like myself were dreaming to have a company like this around, we would have to believe it was going to be the wrestling saviour, the one that was to run over WWE and make wrestling cool again.. But it was all the fucking opposite, they are even less cool than WWE, fucking trash as glorified Indy company with a big budget, fuck Tony Khan.
> 
> *We do not hate it because we are pro WWE, all the opposite... We hate it because it's even worse than WWE and it's disappointing, sum they white knight fans can't understand.*


1. People like you are the greatest example of how WWE have (for 15-20 years) taken out all the passion, essence and knowledge of what pro-wrestling is and turned it into some joke soap opera PR moment garbage where booking is a meaningless thing that only "smarks" like. 

2. The only things fans like YOU were dreaming of is a return to some casual wet dream of hand births and corpses; NOT an actual pro wrestling promotion.

3. Who is "We"? Stephanie McMahon's troll factory?

4. Creating a buzz? The return of Punk, the Cole, Danielson and Soho reveal at All Out created a huge buzz, you would need to be deaf, dumb and blind not to see this!! Even earlier matches between Adam Page, Kenny Omega, Bucks, Lucha Bros put them on the map.

5. Why are you obsessed with being "cool", enjoy wrestling or don't!


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Charzhino said:


> I don't watch AEW regularly. I have seen a few clips and maybe a handful of episodes since they began and to me they just scream an indy promotion. I desperately want an edgier more adult alternative to WWE, but AEW doesn't hit the bullseye. Its always choregraphed spot fests, small guys and a grimey TNA feel I get from their shows.


Well, yeah ... AEW is a company practically built upon the idea of bringing the Indy style to TV. Of course not everyone will like it. But that's the same as any TV show. But the weird thing about wrestling fans is that they seem to think that if one show gets fewer viewers than the other, then that show should be cancelled - even though it's actual ratings put it in the top 5 for it's spot.

This stupid tribalism makes so little sense, it's mind numbing. Can you imagine what we would be saying about (for example) soap opera fans if all of the EastEnders fans were all over the internet every day, saying that Coronation Street has slightly lower ratings and a different storytelling style, so it should be cancelled?

Why can't people just sit TF down and watch the one they prefer? It's not hard.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

So I opened this thread expecting it to be a rant about people criticising AEW because they didn't exceed expectations and how stupid that concept it.

Instead it's some moron actually doing just that.

OP, do you understand what 'expectations' means? To meet expectations = you have succeeded or at least have not failed. How can you be a flop if you have met expectations?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Khan has a game plan and is sticking to it. Several TV properties that in time turn into lucrative TV contracts in the future. They also have been doing a great job in filling in building and even outselling WWE in certain markets. That along with a video game division and overall good booking on their shows, they are in a great position right now.. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The business has become so synonymous with WWE over the past 20 years that it will take at least 5-6 years to start gaining any real ground outside of the already wrestling fanbase.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

They're never going to be bigger than WWE. And what they managed to accomplish in 2 years is impressive. Wrestling is a niche product now thanks to Vince. It's going to take them a while. That being said, they are losing viewers and should not have less ratings than a smackdown replay.

They're not a flop, but given the horrible state of the WWE product, they should be a little more ahead.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Obviously, OP is baiting us. Okay, OP, you win, I will not watch AEW!! You happy?


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Their weekly A show averages around 1 million live viewers in 2021 not to mention DVR recordings and international viewership. If that’s a flop, then then TV might as well stop existing.

Also it doesn’t help that WWE has spent an entire generation as the only wrestling company to the point where “pro wrestling” is synonymous with the shit WWE has been putting out for 20 years, so anybody who sees AEW while channel surfing will automatically assume it’s some bullshit WWE branded show. It’s happened a few times with me where people see me watching it and call it WWE and ask if John Cena still wrestles there.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

AEW isn't a flop. They are fine and will be until either Tony decides he doesn't care about AEW anymore or the tv networks stop airing their shows. Otherwise, they are far from being a flop. I hate to be a cliche but AEW is still fairly young in comparison to WWE so they are obviously working at a disadvantage. It takes time to grow a wrestling promotion and make it as big as WWE. Hell, WWE took time to grow as well. They weren't just handed everything from the start. They had to build from nothing at one point too. I'd say AEW will continue to grow over time and eventually be on par with WWE.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

No it's not a flop. And no it's obviously not broken into the mainstream either. It's at neither extreme. 

People need to chill with the hyperbole lol


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

Once AEW's hardcore fans take a break, the shows viewership will run into the ground.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The.Great.One said:


> Once AEW's hardcore fans take a break, the shows viewership will run into the ground.


I mean you can say that for every show, program .....

"Once the hardcore fans of the NFL take a break, the games viewership will run into the ground"


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

its not a flop but also not for everyone, I do feel they should put all the top stars on more often and then build others on Rampage


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> That's fine. If they want to keep it open than no worries. I wouldn't, but I am only one person. It is still fair to call this thread what it is. The OP is arguing in bad faith.


OP made it clear his position was not pro-WWE bashing AEW. He came to his opinion based on what he observed. 

AEW fans (and especially Tony Khan) have to learn how to be able to take what they dish out (not a pro-WWE trolling statement, just an opinion from personal observation).


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I mean you can say that for every show, program .....
> 
> "Once the hardcore fans of the NFL take a break, the games viewership will run into the ground"


Maybe I should have clarified further, but typically AEW's viewership is known to consist of mainly "hardcore" fans of the brand - So my meaning is, AEW will lose a majority because they don't seem to have a big casual fanbase


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> I mean you can say that for every show, program .....
> 
> "Once the hardcore fans of the NFL take a break, the games viewership will run into the ground"



Of course but wwe has lost so many fans since 2001. Now I think they have its base that won't ever walk away, Which I think is insanely un healthy to do just like how people wont leave a toxic relationship. I don't Necessarily believe aew fans are all made up of people that will never walk away. A lot of aew fans are wrestling fans that have been waiting for something else for years. Or were like myself TNA fans and we kept going with them because it kept changing. Once tna changed hands they lost most of it's fans including myself. I won't stick around forever if the product sucks.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

cai1981 said:


> OP made it clear his position was not pro-WWE bashing AEW. He came to his opinion based on what he observed.
> 
> AEW fans (and especially Tony Khan) have to learn how to be able to take what they dish out (not a pro-WWE trolling statement, just an opinion from personal observation).


I never mentioned that he was pro-WWE. He could hate all current wrestling for all I know. The OP has specifically mentioned, in other threads, that he doesn't and hasn't watched anything AEW. He also said that "We hate it because it's even worse than WWE." How can someone that doesn't watch the product even make this claim without it being seen as pure ignorance? 

He also posted "sum they white knight fans can't understand", which is clearly an attempt to bait people.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> I never mentioned that he was pro-WWE. He could hate all current wrestling for all I know. The OP has specifically mentioned, in other threads, that he doesn't and hasn't watched anything AEW. He also said that "We hate it because it's even worse than WWE." How can someone that doesn't watch the product even make this claim without it being seen as pure ignorance?
> 
> He also posted "sum they white knight fans can't understand", which is clearly an attempt to bait people.


Fair points (referring to your points in your response).


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Now I’m not the biggest fan but even if you expect a boom you expected it in two years ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*On a scale of 10 I'd give them a 6. They're going to appeal to their built in fan base regardless, but they've failed to expand in spite of 3 major signings in the last two months. They have all the tools, personnel, and money to succeed, but can't get new fans to save their lives because of their obsession with "wink wink nudge nudge" booking and dialogue that goes over the heads of casuals. No one outside of the wrestling bubble cares about 5 star matches and insider references. *


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Squid Game is considered a ‘boom’ at the moment


I legit never heard of it...

Lol.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Raw, Smackdown, Dynamite and Rampage make me miss WCW Thunder in 2000.


just seen highlights last night im taking Dynamite every day of the week


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Some of you folks get on here and spew straight bullshit opinions with no real context or actual criticial thinking behind it just to either shit on AEW or to praise it like it has no flaws lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> I legit never heard of it...
> 
> Lol.


lol, you see?

and this is the highest viewed show on netflix / or rather highest debut


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SuperstarSlyme said:


> Some of you folks get on here and spew straight bullshit opinions with no real context or actual criticial thinking behind it just to either shit on AEW or to praise it like it has no flaws lol


I'd say most of us that have bee in here since day one are very reliable. We praise what's good and continue to point out shit. 

It's just since the last few new signings it has drawn in a bunch of new people in here which are clearly wwe fans that don't know what the they are talking about with lack of balance. Entire thread has seriously gone down hill the past few months. Used to be a great community


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> I'd say most of us that have bee in here since day one are very reliable. We praise what's good and continue to point out shit.
> 
> It's just since the last few new signings it has drawn in a bunch of new people in here which are clearly wwe fans that don't know what the they are talking about with lack of balance. Entire thread has seriously gone down hill the past few months. Used to be a great community


literally i used to lurk on here for years and most posters are cool and have realistic expectations but u get your occasional AEW IS DOOMED nutcase and your AEW can do no wrong nut case lol. I think for the most part they are doing what they gotta do my real issues with them are the ranking system, not turning cody heel, not fully utlizing the forbidden door, and removing the logo and sponsor stickers from the mat lol. Also what ever happen to thetime limit shit ?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

In 2019, wasn't it Cody who said AEW was formed to offer more wrestling? 

That's great but it's a reason why they hit a ceiling. They don't offer anything different to what NXT and ROH were already doing. Namely 10 min modern wrestling. 

You know. Wrestling with guys and girls kicking out at two from a Tornado DDT or multiple superkicks. Overhead kicks and fake looking dives. Throwing through balsa wood tables as the crowd chants 'we want tables'. Basically obviously choreographed modern video game pro wrestling. If that stuff didn't draw more than a million for NXT or keep SmackDown at 4 million viewers, then it wasn't going be a major hit for AEW. 

If you look at AEW objectively and what it offers, what other shows are doing, the amount of content WWE produces and where Raw is at. They are drawing what you'd expect.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Was initially interested to see an alternative to the WWE, but it didn’t take them long to lose me. The roster’s pretty loaded, but the booking is wholly uninspired and the frequent shots at the WWE became tiresome a long time ago.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and this is the highest viewed show on netflix / or rather highest debut


For real?!

...damn.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DaSlacker said:


> In 2019, wasn't it Cody who said AEW was formed to offer more wrestling?
> 
> That's great but it's a reason why they hit a ceiling. They don't offer anything different to what NXT and ROH were already doing. Namely 10 min modern wrestling.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> For real?!
> 
> ...damn.


142million households watched it in 4 weeks 

that is 27 weeks of Raw, Smackdown and Dynamite combined - in 4 weeks


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> filling 5k to 10k arenas weekly for a secondary wrestling company and ranking in the top 5 on the night each week, but considered a flop
> 
> if you want it any bigger it’ll have to get a spot off cable and onto Fox or another one of the major channels
> 
> ...


C'mon Cattle, your argument a few weeks back was that AEW is mainstream yet you're not sure if Squid Games is?

Let me tell you about Squid Games, I had no fucking idea what it was and then within a week I had like 10 people at work ask me if I knew what it was, if I'd seen it, visit YouTube and the front page had Squid Games videos, people doing GTA mods featuring Squid Games. Fucking Squid Games everywhere, that's a mainstream product at least for now...



LongPig666 said:


> 1. People like you are the greatest example of how WWE have (for 15-20 years) taken out all the passion, essence and knowledge of what pro-wrestling is and turned it into some joke soap opera PR moment garbage where booking is a meaningless thing that only "smarks" like.
> 
> 2. The only things fans like YOU were dreaming of is a return to some casual wet dream of hand births and corpses; NOT an actual pro wrestling promotion.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to hit a couple of your points.

First, AEW isn't really a pro wrestling promotion. The closest thing we have to that these days is MLW, NWA or ROH. AEW is indy style on TV as others in this thread have pointed out.

Second, AEW has not created a buzz with Punk, Cole, Danielson, Soho, Sting or anyone else they've signed. The rating is around the same as it was last year when they weren't going head to head with NXT. Tens of millions have been spent for no increase in anything.



hardcorewrasslin said:


> Their weekly A show averages around 1 million live viewers in 2021 not to mention DVR recordings and international viewership. If that’s a flop, then then TV might as well stop existing.
> 
> Also it doesn’t help that WWE has spent an entire generation as the only wrestling company to the point where “pro wrestling” is synonymous with the shit WWE has been putting out for 20 years, so anybody who sees AEW while channel surfing will automatically assume it’s some bullshit WWE branded show. It’s happened a few times with me where people see me watching it and call it WWE and ask if John Cena still wrestles there.


Yup, they do a million people and they always have done a million people unless they were up against NXT. There is no increase in anything, it's the same million people watching week in and week out just like Impact 7-8 years ago.

People assume AEW is another brand of WWE because it pretty much is. Look at their last PPV, every match bar one or two featured an ex WWE guy. The greatest WWE announcer even calls the matches.

It looks like WWE, sounds like WWE, has WWE guys on it and constantly mentions WWE. Why woiuld people not think its WWE?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> C'mon Cattle, your argument a few weeks back was that AEW is mainstream yet you're not sure if Squid Games is?
> 
> Let me tell you about Squid Games, I had no fucking idea what it was and then within a week I had like 10 people at work ask me if I knew what it was, if I'd seen it, visit YouTube and the front page had Squid Games videos, people doing GTA mods featuring Squid Games. Fucking Squid Games everywhere, that's a mainstream product at least for


no - my argument is today is so full of niche entertainment and options - that even something as mega-mainstream like squid games is not as widely known as it would’ve been in the 90s if it reached the same level

evidenced by @JeSeGaN not knowing about it until this thread

so - in other words ‘mainstream ain’t what it used to be’ - because of options available


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> evidenced by @JeSeGaN not knowing about it until this thread


I kid you not, I have never heard of it before. Even my buddies never told me about it.

After googling it, no wonder. Why do people watch this?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Squid Game it's Kaiji but with less interesting games and characters.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> I kid you not, I have never heard of it before. Even my buddies never told me about it.
> 
> After googling it, no wonder. Why do people watch this?


mmm - i thought for your love of anime you might actually like this

age old battle royale concept

its not bad - just a bit predictable - 8/10


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Not necessarily a flop but it’s a living proof that the grass isn’t always greener on the other side.

People always talk how wwe doesn’t listen how they should do this and that and so on . AEW took a lot
Of these advices and as we can all see most of them completely suck as they are too hard to implement.

A good example is the win/ lose rule for the world title matches where someone must have the most wins to get a title shot.

All good on paper but that also means that big signings like Punk are bound to have to fight jobboronies for weeks or months in order to get a title shot which 1- kills the buzz from their big triumph return and 2- forces them to have boring programs for months as everyone knows Punk isn’t losing to those jobbers or to anyone at all until he gets the title shot.

And this is just one example , we saw that guys who always complained about being “held back” creatively like Mox for example , when given creative freedom doesn’t turn out that great at all.

Again AEW are not a flop but it’s just the internets fan biggest wet dream that came to reality and it turned out a crap dream as naturally WWEs officials who have years of experience in the business know how to do things alot better than some random internet fans pitching their dreams without thinking how it will affect the big picture of the business


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Victor86 said:


> Not necessarily a flop but it’s a living proof that the grass isn’t always greener on the other side.
> 
> People always talk how wwe doesn’t listen how they should do this and that and so on . AEW took a lot
> Of these advices and as we can all see most of them completely suck as they are too hard to implement.
> ...


They could have just said Punk and Daniels have a title opportunity as part of their contract. Likewise, they could have a DQ, countout and non finish at least once per month. It helps flesh out the storytelling and is believable without annoying the fanbase.

Tony Khan makes things harder to book than they should be.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't think we're really going to know if they're a flop for a significant period of time. 

With the way people consume there television programmes in 2021 the projected live audience on a system as flawed as the Neilson Raitings are nowhere near as important as people like to think.

Also in regards to any projected profits with tactics such as amortisation no book sheet is going to give a clear indicator of how a company that got of the ground just before the global pandemic is performing.

As a fan of Impact, ROH and Lucha Underground over the course of the last decade I'm just glad we have a seemingly well backed alternative capable of putting on what once felt like fantasy booking.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

DaSlacker said:


> They could have just said Punk and Daniels have a title opportunity as part of their contract. Likewise, they could have a DQ, countout and non finish at least once per month. It helps flesh out the storytelling and is believable without annoying the fanbase.
> 
> Tony Khan makes things harder to book than they should be.


They don’t want to look like some wrestlers are taking shortcuts as the entire motto of their system is that title shots are earned not granted .

As we all see the system is a flop for many other reasons too- like if Punk came back and got attacked by a mysterious attacker who later turned out to be say a heel turn Mox, and punk had a few months heated feud with him where he wins 2 matches but loses one this would still be alot more impressive for punk than being 10:0 vs some random jobboronies.

They should just remove the entire system altogether and be done with it, right now if they want a dream Bryan vs Punk match we all know that both guys are going undefeated for a year probably and that kills all interest in any of their matches and feuds


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Victor86 said:


> They don’t want to look like some wrestlers are taking shortcuts as the entire motto of their system is that title shots are earned not granted .
> 
> As we all see the system is a flop for many other reasons too- like if Punk came back and got attacked by a mysterious attacker who later turned out to be say a heel turn Mox, and punk had a few months heated feud with him where he wins 2 matches but loses one this would still be alot more impressive for punk than being 10:0 vs some random jobboronies.
> 
> They should just remove the entire system altogether and be done with it, right now if they want a dream Bryan vs Punk match we all know that both guys are going undefeated for a year probably and that kills all interest in any of their matches and feuds


Backing themselves into a corner. I think WCW tried a similar points thing in the early 90's but phased it out. TNA attempted it too. It only really works if the matches are ultra legit and the booker is willing to swerve the results. 

Personally I don't think Punk and Danielson should have been wrestling matches outside of PPV stuff for at least a year. Say what you will about WWE, but for a long long time - pre network really - they knew how to make their big money veterans seem special. For example, Brock, Taker, Rock, Batista, Goldberg, Shane, HHH etc between 2010 and 2016.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Nah, your expectations are a flop, just like your spiteful personality.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

They exceeded my expectations


----------



## Slickdude458 (May 26, 2020)

They just don't appeal to casuals like myself who find wrestling the least important aspect. I have always been invested in storylines character development etc that's how you get people watching every week, what do AEW have to offer besides wrestling and trying to get a 5 star rating from Meltzer.

The whole promotion is aimed to towards hardcore marks. They look on in disgust at the soap opera form of wresting WWE are famous for when they should actually be trying to book it better than WWE , instead of being a big budget ROH or NJPW.

The win loss record is beyond stupid and to fucking nerdy not even die hard marks are discussing the win loss records who actually cares , Tony khan is just to much of a nerd for his own good for AEW to ever break through and grow.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

DaSlacker said:


> Backing themselves into a corner. I think WCW tried a similar points thing in the early 90's but phased it out. TNA attempted it too. It only really works if the matches are ultra legit and the booker is willing to swerve the results.
> 
> Personally I don't think Punk and Danielson should have been wrestling matches outside of PPV stuff for at least a year. Say what you will about WWE, but for a long long time - pre network really - they knew how to make their big money veterans seem special. For example, Brock, Taker, Rock, Batista, Goldberg, Shane, HHH etc between 2010 and 2016.


Absolutely, those two are their biggest signings up to date and making them fight random mid-low carders is a terrible business choose.

Even as full timers they should be having relevant feuds from the get go like HBK with HHH when HBK returned , Edge vs Orton, Rollins and Roman , Brock when he came back vs Cena etc.

They had a great chance to shake things around, punk has a history with Mox since WWE , they could have had Mox heel turn and atack punk saying that he is The Guy and he won’t let punk come after all his hard work and take his spot etc. East to write storyline and then both guys could do some worked shots at each other with all their history and personal issues. They could have traded a couple wins each but due to the win/loss record they got themselves into being forced to make punk grind his way by beating random irrelevant guys that no one cares about with little to no real storytelling and by the time he is ready to challenge for the title no one will care anymore .

Or how about even use punk to be the guy to stop the win/ loss system ? Have him get screwed over a win with some cheap shot which ruins his record making him to call out Cody for the BS system and challenge him to a match where if Punk wins the win/ loss system is gone and he gets his title shot? It would be a great feud with Punk vs evil authority Cody that would lead to some meaningful changes …

Oh well it is what it is but just too much lost potential


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

To call AEW a flop would be incorrect and just makes you come off like you're bating. Wrestling today is niche and every company is fighting for scraps. There's no boom now and there probably won't ever be one. When AEW started they promised a sports based presentation where wins and losses mattered and neither of which is true. They put on garbage death matches with former drug addicts and fellons, have mimosa and video game matches, it's often embarrassingly bad. 

After a while it just seems like wwe lite. Yes, the company did make some major signings in Bryan and Punk and they saw a small bump. However, once these new fans saw that Punk and Bryan are just going to be treated as regular guys and not the special attractions they should be they tuned out. Doesn't help when you have a guy wrestling with his hands in his pockets who looks like he works at jiffy lube changing oil. AEW has it's niche of hardcore smarks who will cheer on anything they do and watch no matter what. And that seems to be their ceiling of about a million people.

So no, I wouldn't call AEW a flop because it still attracts an audience, I'd say it's just failed in it's initial goal to create new wrestling fans or bring back lapsed fans.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup, they do a million people and they always have done a million people unless they were up against NXT. There is no increase in anything, it's the same million people watching week in and week out just like Impact 7-8 years ago.


before Punk they were around 800k on a constant basis, they’ve definitely garnered new fans. Can’t blame them for having WWE guy since WWE have signed every stand out in the last 2 decades and oversaturated the market. Only difference is that WWE didn’t made those wrestlers flounder because McMahon is an overrated fluke and TK actually understands the business and how to build a character up post 2000. Look at all those wrestlers that were treated like shit in WWE actually flourishing now.


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

I never understood the argument which states that AEW is a failure because they fail to bring back old fans who stopped watching wrestling years ago.Has anyone considered that people and their preferences change throughout the different stages of their life? Do you really expect most people who grew up watching cartoons as children 20 years ago to all of a sudden go back to viewing them simply because Nickelodeon has some new popular show? Not at all, because those people grew out of that faze!

The same thing applies to wrestling.Most people that I personally know who were teenagers during the last wrestling boom are now married with kids and have too many responsibilities in life to sit down and devote time to a wrestling program.They aren’t going to begin watching AEW or go back to being into the WWE because their mindset and tastes have changed.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> before Punk they were around 800k on a constant basis, they’ve definitely garnered new fans. Can’t blame them for having WWE guy since WWE have signed every stand out in the last 2 decades and oversaturated the market. Only difference is that WWE didn’t made those wrestlers flounder because McMahon is an overrated fluke and TK actually understands the business and how to build a character up post 2000. Look at all those wrestlers that were treated like shit in WWE actually flourishing now.


What wwe guys are flourishing outside of Black? Hager is Jericho's flunky, Jericho regularly makes an ass out of himself trying to keep up with the younger guys, Spears is still a jobber and a flunky, Miro is still a midcarder, Mox cuts better promos but essentially occupies the same space on the card he did while in wwe. FTR while doing better than their main roster run still pale in comparison to their run in NXT. Bryan and Punk are up near the main event scene as they where in wwe. Some guys like Black just need to be given some freedom, but guys like Spears and Hager show that the mid card is their ceiling.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

DZ Crew said:


> What wwe guys are flourishing outside of Black? Hager is Jericho's flunky, Jericho regularly makes an ass out of himself trying to keep up with the younger guys, Spears is still a jobber and a flunky, Miro is still a midcarder, Mox cuts better promos but essentially occupies the same space on the card he did while in wwe. FTR while doing better than their main roster run still pale in comparison to their run in NXT. Bryan and Punk are up near the main event scene as they where in wwe. Some guys like Black just need to be given some freedom, but guys like Spears and Hager show that the mid card is their ceiling.


Punk
Bryan
Mox
Miro
Pac
Black
Rhodes 
Andrade
Soho
Jericho 
Sting 
Amongst many others are playing much better characters and actually flourishing compared to their WWE runs. 

they all felt bland and devoid of any personality in WWE and either stepped out of that mould when they decided to take their characters into their own hands or quit the company.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Punk
> Bryan
> Mox
> Miro
> ...





hardcorewrasslin said:


> Punk
> Bryan
> Mox
> Miro
> ...


Punk- often near the top of the card as he was in wwe. Currently his character is just the happy to be there baby face. It's wearing thin. Punk was only interesting when he was up against authority 

Bryan- near the top of the card as he was in wwe. Basically the same character just minus the "YES" movement. 

Mox- he's cut better promos but he's occupying the same spot on the card that he was when he left. His ring work has regressed since leaving wwe. 

Miro- more or less who he was when he first showed up on the main roster. His best man gimmick was terrible. He's improved but "Rusev day" was more over than his current god's warriors shtick. 

Pac- I'll give you that one. Guy should be main eventing more often though. 

Black- agreed

Rhodes- started off hot but has booked himself into a corner and the fans have turned on him. Guy is a mid card act through and through. 

Andrade- he was better off in NXT with Zelina. He's swapped managers about 5 different times and his character is just as dull and uninteresting as it was before. The difference now is that he doesn't have a good mouthpiece. 

Soho- too early to tell. She basically has the same character that she did in nxt. She'll get better opportunities but thus far she hasn't really achieved anything over what she did in NXT. 

Jericho- clings to younger talent to stay relevant just as he did in his later run in wwe. The difference now is that he's more out of shape. 

Sting- agreed.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

DZ Crew said:


> Punk- often near the top of the card as he was in wwe. Currently his character is just the happy to be there baby face. It's wearing thin. Punk was only interesting when he was up against authority
> 
> Bryan- near the top of the card as he was in wwe. Basically the same character just minus the "YES" movement.
> 
> ...


agree to disagree.

Bryan has an edge to him now and his in ring abilities have been amped up

Punk was a mid carder for 7 years with WWE until he decided to do something about it.

Mox is basically unrecognisable from Dean Ambrose. He’s become this huge, gritty, angry bar fighter.

Miro was a comedy act in WWE now he’s a proper character who has an Achilles heel. Something you don’t see everyday in WWE.

Cody Vs Stardust… nuff said

Jericho has never had such a reaction as he has in AEW

Andrade is much better than he was in WWE. Watch his match last week at Rampage


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> agree to disagree.
> 
> Bryan has an edge to him now and his in ring abilities have been amped up
> 
> ...


To me Bryan is basically the same. 

Cody is better, but still a mid carder who wishes he wasn't.

Miro was treated as a serious threat when he debuted and only later became a comedy flop much like his aew debut. 

Andrade still can't cut an interesting promo and has no defined character. He had a good match with Pac but nothing thus far has outshined his nxt title matches or his feud with Rey. 

Jericho's gotten bigger reactions than aew during his prime in wwe. 

Mox cuts a better promo, but his normal ring work is sub par these days and all the guy seems to want to do is have garbage death matches that serve no purpose and only make him look like a cactus jack wannabe. Aside from his last gimmick Mox was better in wwe.

Punk got himself over in wwe and raised his place on the card. Since leaving wwe he's lost his edge and just comes off as a guy who's just happy to be there and pander to the crowd. I'm a punk fan, but these promos are all basically the same at this point and his constant matches with job guys are making him feel like just another returning legend and not a top talent that you only see wrestle on special occasions.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

DZ Crew said:


> To me Bryan is basically the same.
> 
> Cody is better, but still a mid carder who wishes he wasn't.
> 
> ...


disagree with all of that man.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *On a scale of 10 I'd give them a 6. They're going to appeal to their built in fan base regardless, but they've failed to expand in spite of 3 major signings in the last two months. They have all the tools, personnel, and money to succeed, but can't get new fans to save their lives because of their obsession with "wink wink nudge nudge" booking and dialogue that goes over the heads of casuals. No one outside of the wrestling bubble cares about 5 star matches and insider references. *


There's nothing wrong with having 5 star matches, and plenty of outside folks would love to watch them too.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> First, AEW isn't really a pro wrestling promotion. The closest thing we have to that these days is MLW, NWA or ROH. AEW is indy style on TV as others in this thread have pointed out.


All those promotions you mention are Pro-Wrestling, just with differing styles of wrestling. The "others" on this thread wouldn't know the difference between shit and shoe polish.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

AEW = ROH PWG ON TV

It won't grow and won't be as big as WCW or WWE


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

ThenWo/WCW said:


> AEW = ROH PWG ON TV
> 
> It won't grow and won't be as big as WCW or WWE


You obviously don't watch AEW or RoH or both! The nearest thing to PWG on mainstream TV recently was actually NXT - before it went down the shitter.



Spoiler: SPOILER



WCW is dead



WWE isn't even a Pro Wrestling promotion so not sure why you are comparing,


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> disagree with all of that man.


To each their own. But those are the common complaints i hear from others as well. This company often feels like the land of discarded wwe mid carders.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ThenWo/WCW said:


> AEW = ROH PWG ON TV
> 
> It won't grow and won't be as big as WCW or WWE


its getting the same bums in seats as WCW got

7k average for WCW / 6k average for AEW


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Honestly while Dynamite may have it's bright moments, it's still not as good of a show as Smackdown is. Far too many matches featuring random people, weird promos with music in the background, cringe promo content with no ounce of creativity coming from the likes of Omega and Page who happen to bei in the main event/ World title picture. WWE and AEW both have their flaws but, I wouldn't choose one company over the other like many do and I still fully believe that Smackdown is the better show of them all because they feature more character work.

On the subject of how AEW is expected to be beating WWE in popularity though? I don't think they should expect to be doing so being only around for two years and all. WWE has so much history surrounding it and with that being said, I believe AEW is doing somewhat of a decent job.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its getting the same bums in seats as WCW got
> 
> 7k average for WCW / 6k average for AEW


AEW is still quite fresh, something new and exciting always initially does well. Especially since we've gone over a year without crowds and people are desperate to see live big time wrestling again...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> AEW is still quite fresh, something new and exciting always initially does well. Especially since we've gone over a year without crowds and people are desperate to see live big time wrestling again...


doesn’t change what i wrote


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> doesn’t change what i wrote


It misrepresents the situation though.

Your WCW average is based on a company that had been around for decades and had no fresh factor and no pandemic to boost crowds. 

Give it 5 years I'd say AEW's crowd and ratings both drop.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It misrepresents the situation though.
> 
> Your WCW average is based on a company that had been around for decades and had no fresh factor and no pandemic to boost crowds.
> 
> Give it 5 years I'd say AEW's crowd and ratings both drop.


great - come back in 5 and we can discuss it


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ah. Institutionalised WWE fans.

The worst kind.


----------



## Glock Anderson (Jan 6, 2022)

Soul Rex said:


> That shit ain't pop culture... And what the fuck do you have against Demon Slayer.. Lol So random.


Fuck demon slayer. Shits crap. And so are their fans. Fucking anime weirdos are the worst.


----------



## Glock Anderson (Jan 6, 2022)

Soul Rex said:


> And AEW is looking like they are on course to bring these fans back? They are driving them away even more lmao.


I still watch aew and still find it entertaining. Idgaf what you think lol.


----------



## Glock Anderson (Jan 6, 2022)

greasykid1 said:


> Well, yeah ... AEW is a company practically built upon the idea of bringing the Indy style to TV. Of course not everyone will like it. But that's the same as any TV show. But the weird thing about wrestling fans is that they seem to think that if one show gets fewer viewers than the other, then that show should be cancelled - even though it's actual ratings put it in the top 5 for it's spot.
> 
> This stupid tribalism makes so little sense, it's mind numbing. Can you imagine what we would be saying about (for example) soap opera fans if all of the EastEnders fans were all over the internet every day, saying that Coronation Street has slightly lower ratings and a different storytelling style, so it should be cancelled?
> 
> Why can't people just sit TF down and watch the one they prefer? It's not hard.


Wrestling fans, list most fans of other entertainment fucking suck. It's why I hate star wars and gave up comics. Because fans are never happy and they never shut the fuck up with their miserable opinions.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

heres a fun twist to the story. AEW is successful but that does not mean its good. Just like wwe getting insane tv deals the past few years does not mean its good either. AEW has insane potential and they have all of that right at their finger tips but they have a lot of work a head to explode more outside of us die hards.


----------

